# Thursday 26 Jan at 7.30pm - Fertility Nutrition Talk



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

We are delighted to welcome Jane McClenaghan from Vital Nutrition who is doing a talk on fertility nutrition at the Stork Group on Thursday 26 January 2012 at 7.30pm in Belfast ( WRDA premises, 6 Mount Charles). This is a much sought after talk which has been grant aided for us by a company foundation in Antrim. Please let me know if you plan to come along. [email protected] networkuk.com or office 02890-825677 (leave a message).
Best wishes for Christmas
Sharon Davidson

/links


----------

